# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Враджендра Кумару прабху >  Гуру вне ИСККОН, но в традиции.

## Ivan B1agoy

Уважаемый Враджендра Кумар Прабху,

Я не посвящён во все тонкости деятельности Шри Радхи-Кришны и их слуг, в том числе и Ачарии ИСККОН Бхактиведанты Свами Шрилы Прабхупады и потому мой вопрос может быть неуместным ( заранее прошу прощения ).

Насколько велика вероятность найти духовного учителя вне ИСККОН. И дал ли основатель ИСККОН поэтому поводу какие - то предупреждения или предостережения? Может быть Шастры или Пураны своём пророческим стиле описали невозможность принятия Гуру Вне ИСККОН в Век Кали?

Спасибо.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Радха и Кришна не ограничены рамками ИСККОН. Есть много вайшнавских организаций и везде есть свои учителя. ИСККОН - это лишь одна ветвь на древе Господа Чайтанйи, хотя она является одной из самых крупных. Шрила Прабхупада говорил преданным, которые уже пришли в ИСККОН, не ходить никуда в другием места, т.к. в его наследии духовной пищи более, чем достаточно. Но если человек не отождествляет себя с ИСККОН и не нашел для себя ничего ценного в книгах Шрилы Прабхупады, то он может продолжать свой поиск, пока Кришна не наведет его на нужный ему путь. Вероятности успешного поиска гуру вне ИСККОН мне неизвестны, т.к. сам я этим не занимался. Для себя я нашел все, что искал, и вполне удовлетворен.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Спасибо.

----------

